# Cooking schools outside of US



## somethingburnin (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I was curious to know if anyone out there would know where I could get information about culinary programs or schools say in Spain, Mexico or France or anything like that. I am close to finishing my culinary schooling in SF and I would like to pursue more this summer. I know I can try the internet but I hope that some of you may have contacts or prior experience. 

Thanks


----------



## nmahboobani (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm currently enrolled with the DCT Hotel & Business Management School in Lucerne, Switzerland, and I'd recommend that you check it out.

They offer an Advanced Diploma course in European Culinary Management, which includes a Foundation program (optional for those with prior experience), Cuisine and Pastry. The program is for 9 months (with each module taking 3 months), followed by required (paid) work-experience training at any hotel/restaurant in Switzerland, for 6 or 9 months. 

Of all the research I did on schools within and outside the US, I found this school to offer a well-balanced course, and at a very reasonable price (abt. Sfr. 45,000). 

Let me know if you need further information!
All the best!


----------



## somethingburnin (Jan 22, 2007)

I am looking for programs or courses that are like 2-8 weeks. I would like to take some short courses in Mexico for example. Any help is much appreciated.


----------

